# Mark Twain on Proofreaders



## psifio (Oct 20, 2010)

"In the first place God made idiots. This was for practice. Then he made proof-readers."
Mark Twain, 1893.​
The inimitable Mark Twain, never one to bite his tongue, had a notoriously turbulent relationship with his countless editors, printers and proofreaders; the very people tasked with ensuring his written words were fit to print. The following letter is a perfect example of his frustrations, written in 1897 to his publishers, Chatto and Windus, after discovering that his latest work, More Tramps Abroad (the English edition of Following the Equator), had been incompetently proofread by a "damned half-developed foetus". 

Η συνέχεια στο Letters of Note.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 20, 2010)

γρρρρ... γαβ!







πάλι σε έκανε τούρμπο; ;)


----------



## psifio (Oct 20, 2010)

Πα ντι του! Απλώς το είδα και σκέφτηκα ότι πολλοί εδώ μέσα θα το καταφχαριστηθούν. :)


----------

